

Blorgit: Org-Mode based, git amenable, blogging engine - chalst
http://orgmode.org/worg/blorgit.html

======
eschulte
As the author of blorgit I'm surprised to see it on HN this morning. That page
was created 2-3 years ago, and I don't think blorgit gets much use these days.

I'd recommend just using the publish interface built into org-mode (see [1]).
I use the publishing interface to generate both my home page [2] and my lab's
wiki [3] (which runs off of a git backend using post-update hooks). These have
the benefit of no dependencies outside of Emacs+Org-mode.

Also, as another commenter pointed out, org+jekyll works well.

[1] <http://orgmode.org/manual/Publishing.html>

[2] <http://cs.unm.edu/~eschulte/>

[3] <http://wiki.adaptive.cs.unm.edu/>

------
codeherb
A better approach is github(jekyll) + org-publish. I run my blog
<http://www.codeherb.com> with it. Source at
<https://github.com/anisaraf/anisaraf.github.com> . It can take some time to
set up - depending on your emacs experience. Once set up, it is relatively
painless to publish articles(it still doesn't mean that I blog as much as I
would like to :P).

~~~
felideon
Hmm, looks interesting. How did you set that up? Pretty much
<http://orgmode.org/worg/org-tutorials/org-jekyll.html> ?

~~~
codeherb
Yep - mostly followed that I think. Once you set up a basic blog, then you can
keep tweaking things over time. Get a simple version up and running and then
tweak as per your liking.

The nice thing about spending the time setting it up is that once it's all
done it is really quick to publish. All you do is create your post in org
mode, Alt-x org-publish and then git push, and your post is live! I tried
posterous before this, but getting all the syntax highlighting/formatting
right was just a pain. With emacs + git, everything flows smoothly. In my
opinion, well worth the time it took to set things up.

~~~
felideon
Heh not sure if you followed my profile and found my blog, but that's exactly
why I am looking for an alternative. It really improved when they added
Markdown support[1], but Common Lisp isn't a supported language. Also,
embedded gists display horribly on aggregated blogs.

Thanks for the tip.

[1] <http://blog.posterous.com/announcing-markdown-support>

------
cycojesus
I was excited until I read that:

    
    
        Be sure to install Ruby 1.8 (should be default option) not Ruby 1.9.
    

(and then I remembered I have nearly nothing to blog about anyway.)

~~~
evangineer
I'd personally prefer an org-mode blogging engine which didn't rely on ruby &
emacs running on a server.

Much rather have something that worked like Jekyll or Hyde in doing static
html generation.

~~~
chalst
Emacs-lisp is near non-negotiable if you want to have full org-mode.

You can use sandboxing to limit the security brain damage. I like LXC:
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/LXC>

